# Best species for actinic lighting?



## Siren (Jul 3, 2012)

We set up a Glofish tank with actinic lighting and it looks so great, but we wanted to add some other species that's colors would also pop with the lights. 

We did have a striking male betta in there who shimmered an amazing purple, but only if he was in just the right spot. We removed him because we added more bubbles and planned on adding the larger tetra GloFish, so he's in another tank with normal lighting and a girlfriend 

We have Neon Tetras in there, but the lighting has little affect on their colors. Now the Glassfish...he POPPED. He looks like he was spray painted yellow and orange. We plan to add a few of those. 

Normal Zebra Danios have a blue shimmer, but nothing too striking. 

So its been a matter of extermination. We get a couple of fish and test them in the actinic lighting. If its nothing to fantastic, we'll move them to another normal lighting tank. 

I saw the white crayfish on Aquabid, and wondered if they might show up under the light. But $40 gamble for lighting seems a bit much. Though glow or not, an white crayfish is still neat. Also saw the Hammers Colbalt Blue Lobster (crayfish) on LiveAquaria. Again not likely to glow, but neat all the same.

So fish wise, and fish compatible with Glofish...any suggestions?


----------

